# I got used to ...



## mirind4

Hoi!

Ik will de volgende zin naar het Nederlands vertalen: "I got used to ..."
De situatie: Vrijdag werkte ik samen met andere medewerkers. We zijn ontwikkelaars and we gebruiken laptops om het server-systeem van het bedrijf te ontwikkelen. Nou, *I got used to* Hongaars toetsenbord maar Ik moet hier NLs/US toetsenbord gebruiken. Ik wilde een collega zeggen dat "I got used to Hungarian keyboard". Hoe kan ik die zin in het Nederlands stellen?

Bij voorbaat dank!
mirind4


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Het woord dat je hier nodig hebt, is _gewend._ (Vergelijk het Duitse _gewohnt_, dat op dezelfde manier gebruikt wordt.)

"Ik ben een Hongaars toetsenbord gewend."


----------



## mirind4

@Hans M. 
Bedankt!


----------



## ThomasK

Ik zou zeggen: "Ik *ben* XXX een ... *gewoon*".

En ook : "ik *ben* *aan* een ... *gewend geraakt*"/ Ik aarzel bij: "*Ik ben* een ... *gewoon geraakt*"..., maar toch: "We zijn de corruptie *gewoon geraakt*’ - De Standaard)

BTW: "een zin in het Nederlands stellen" is ongewoon. "Vertalen", misschien "zetten", lijkt mij veel beter.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

ThomasK said:


> Ik zou zeggen: "Ik *ben* XXX een ... *gewoon*".


Wat bedoel je met XXX en met de drie puntjes? Ik zie overigens geen reden om _gewend_ door _gewoon_ te vervangen. _Een toetsenbord gewend zijn_ is zonder meer correct.



ThomasK said:


> En ook : "ik *ben* *aan* een ... *gewend geraakt*"/ Ik aarzel bij: "*Ik ben* een ... *gewoon geraakt*"..., maar toch: "We zijn de corruptie *gewoon geraakt*’ - De Standaard)


Het is niet erg duidelijk wat je hier precies wilt zeggen en wat het verband met de oorspronkelijke vraag is. _Een toetsenbord gewend raken_ kan grammaticaal gesproken ook, maar klinkt als een lang en moeizaam proces. Van een Hongaar die ongetwijfeld van jongs af aan met een Hongaars toetsenbord heeft gewerkt, zeg je dat die een Hongaars toetsenbord gewend _is_, niet dat hij een Hongaars toetsenbord gewend _is geraakt_.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik bedoelde : "Ik ben iets gewoon." Ik heb nooit geïnsinueerd dat het fout was. ;-(

Als ik "I got used to" letterlijk vertaal, dan krijg ik iets dat je eventueel lang kan vinden qua formulering bv., maar hij impliceert dat ook met "got". Hij zal in een eerste fase inderdaad nooit een ander toetsenbord hebben gebruikt, maar hij zegt "I got used to... ", terwijl hij inderdaad eigenlijk had kunnen zeggen: "I am used to...". Ik vind het nogal belangrijk dat Mirind "raken" in die betekenis leert kennen...


----------



## mirind4

@ThomasK @Hans M. Hartelijk bedankt voor de aanvullende informatie!


----------

